# ball park and palafox



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Black snapper around ball park and palafox pier use live shrimp, pinfish and ly or small menhaden on #4-#2 circle or j hook with 2 ft of leader.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool, thanks !


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Are you talking about blue wahoo stadium??? I have been there twice about two years ago. Fished off the right side and caught flounder and redfish on curly tails.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you know if the palafox pier holds red snappers or groupers? been out there a couple times and nothing. I too have been out there for mangroves but the pin fish got to my bait before I could get any.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Wahoo stadium hold red snapper around structure.
Caught this Fat keeper tonight.


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Is the red snapper on the left side?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

drewquez said:


> Is the red snapper on the left side?


Just look out and see all the wood sticking out of the water


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Good catch! Thanks for the tip.


----------

